# 1967



## SensePhoto (Jun 26, 2012)

Feedback appreciated!



1967 by Sense Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 26, 2012)

I like how you have framed it with that curvy road leading to the car, pretty cool.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 26, 2012)

I like it. I'd try to lose the light pole on the left (and maybe even the one on the right) but, aside from that, I dig it...


----------



## snowbear (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice, but you need to shoot the other end of the car - that's the view that Mustang drivers see most!


----------



## SensePhoto (Jun 26, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Nice, but you need to shoot the other end of the car - that's the view that Mustang drivers see most!



Haha thats a good one. 




Z28 by Sense Photo, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep - that's it!  :thumbup:


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 27, 2012)

Really nice comp. I like this shot.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 27, 2012)

It's not a '67 though, it's a '69.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 27, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> It's not a '67 though, it's a '69.



This is true. No hideaway's and the z28 logo give it away. Nice car though.


----------



## SensePhoto (Jun 27, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm pretty sure the owner said '67 but maybe i didnt hear him right.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 27, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically Chevy had a '67 Z-28 but it was actually a 67-1/2 and came out right before the '68 models.



SensePhoto said:


> Hmm pretty sure the owner  said '67 but maybe i didnt hear him right.


I guarantee it's a '69 regardless of what he said.  I had a '68 Z-28 and there are numerous minor differences between the '68 and '69 body styles.  The easiest to see are the tail lights and the fact that the '67 / '68 did not have the "Shark Gills" right in front of the rear wheel.  As Mach0 pointed out, the '67 / '68 Z-28 had hideaway headlights to.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2012)

Big $ difference too 

First shot is great with exception to the already mentioned and easy to fix pole. :thumbup:


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 27, 2012)

You guys blow me away with how you can look at the smallest things and determine what year a car is. That's a talent I've never been burdened with.

I just look at it and say "Hey, it's a Camaro"...


----------



## SCraig (Jun 27, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> You guys blow me away with how you can look at the smallest things and determine what year a car is. That's a talent I've never been burdened with.
> 
> I just look at it and say "Hey, it's a Camaro"...


Do you ever say, "Hey, it's a camera" or can you usually tell the manufacturer and model?

Not to fear though, I can't do it with most newer car models.  An early Camaro, GTO, 442, Chevelle, GTX, Road Runner, Mustang, yeah.  I do remember them quite well.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2012)

Not a burden, it's a love.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 27, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Do you ever say, "Hey, it's a camera" or can you usually tell the manufacturer and model?
> ...


----------



## manaheim (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice car, uninspired picture, IMO.


----------



## EDL (Jun 27, 2012)

The '69 also has squared wheel wells, the '67 and '68 camaros have round ones.  The '67 and '68 are pretty much identical, except the '67 has the little vent windows on the front of the door windows, the '68 does not.

I had two '68's when I was in my late teens.  One was rusted out, but had a 327 and a Muncie 4-speed (rock crusher) that was used to replace the anemic 307 and 2-speed Powerglide in the one with the good body.   It turned out that the 327 was also a factory 4-bolt main engine, which I discovered was relatively rare.  

Wish now I had kept the car...sigh.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 27, 2012)

Probably not a 67, I think they all rusted away. LOL!


----------



## SCraig (Jun 27, 2012)

EDL said:


> The '69 also has squared wheel wells, the '67 and '68 camaros have round ones.  The '67 and '68 are pretty much identical, except the '67 has the little vent windows on the front of the door windows, the '68 does not.


'68 had running lights on the sides and the '67 didn't.  '68 was the first year that side running lights were required.  I think, but I could be wrong, that it was also the first year for all of the emission junk to.  I remember that mine had an AIR (Air Induction Reactor) pump that pumped air into the exhaust manifold right at the block ostensibly to burn any remaining gases.  It got tossed in the trash and the exhaust manifolds replaced with headers 



> Wish now I had kept the car...sigh.


That makes two of us!


----------

